# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ku mund të gjej ca literaturë në shqip për databaza?

## kolesjan

kap per te bere nje projekt ne shkolle per databaze po nuk kam shume njohuri mbi access 2007 dhe sql server kush mund te me ndimoje me ca literature ne shqip

----------


## kolesjan

e po me ngeli projekti pa bere mejepni ca udhezime

----------


## Uke Topalli

Udhezimin me te mire qe une mund te te jap eshte te mesosh anglisht. Fatjeqesisht, literature ne gjuhen shqipe ka shum pake, e sidomos ne fushen e bazave te shenimeve.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> e po me ngeli projekti pa bere mejepni ca udhezime


Une te kshilloj librin  Accessi te autorit
Ekrem Dragusha ing. i diplomuar.

----------


## valdetshala

une te kisha leshilluar Librin e Acces-it botimin 2005 te Agni Dika

----------


## sarandioti_

Dhe ku jane keto libra more vellezer se nuk po shof ndonje?

----------


## valdetshala

me fal se nuk kam sqaruar, ato blihen ne librari sepse momentalisht nuk kam gjetur elektronik

----------


## che_guevara86

p valdet bjeri nje here googlit mer daj se nuk lodhesh.
pyete nje here prof i gjeta sitin :

http://www.agnidika.net/

http://www.agnidika.net/

http://www.agnidika.net/zip/Biblioteka.zip

----------


## E=mc²

Disa libra i kam ne pc, do ti bej upload dhe do te jap link ne mp. Jane te bere me skaner, dhe nuk jane cilesi shum e mire, po mendoje se do te ndihmojne, ke mundesi ti lexosh te pakten. Asnjeher nuk me ka pelqyer menyra e formulimit qe kane bere petagoget shqiptare te librave per informatiken, kane shum mangesi ne perkthimin e fjaleve baze te gjuheve te ndryshme.

----------


## valdetshala

> p valdet bjeri nje here googlit mer daj se nuk lodhesh.
> pyete nje here prof i gjeta sitin :
> 
> http://www.agnidika.net/
> 
> http://www.agnidika.net/
> 
> http://www.agnidika.net/zip/Biblioteka.zip


A e ke hapur ti ato file apo vetem fol permendesh, ai kerkon libra e jo shembuj te databazave, une ne shpi e kam librin e Agni Dikes me ane te se cilit i kam pervetesuar hapat e pare te Access-it dhe ate faqe kam vizituar disa here, 

nuk kam deshire te foli permendesh, shiko mire postimin se qfare ka kerkuar ai????? dhe hapi ato file qe i ke qitur ti ne Link. ...     LITERATURË ka kerkuar.....

----------


## che_guevara86

O Shala Valdet i kam hapur mer filet dhe nuk ka gje per tu shkarkuar as libra per tu shkarkuar po ky shoku le te shohi librin qe i pershatet atij meqe ketu thane se ky profesori paska libra te mira dhe ka prekur tema te ndryshme.
Une po i thoja kontakto profesorin dhe ta pyesi me mire se cfare libri i sygjeron te lexoj dhe se i plotesojne kerkesat e ketij shokut librat e ketij profesori .

Te marri pastaj nje 10000 lekesh te dora dhe te shkoj ne librari ta blej .
Ti qeke dhe Valdet dhe Shale dhe paskam postuar gabim se kerkesen e paska bere kolesajn kurse une kam thene valdet .
Ai profesori ka djerdh djerese me botu ato libra edhe sikur ti kisha pdf nuk do ja jepja njeriu por ti blini librat .
Ti paguan ai te jep dicka nga dija e tij .
Shnet ShalaValdet .

----------


## valdetshala

che_guevara86  atehere kerkoj ndjese sepse nuk kam pasur qellim te keq BESOM

edhe nje here kerkoj falje sepse kam pare shume forume ne internet por me real dhe me te shendosh se FORUMI SHQIPTAR ende nuk kam pare, ketu jemi per njeri tjetrin,,,,,

----------


## che_guevara86

Valdet ska gje vella , spo kerkoj qe ti te prekesh kaq shume por gjithsesi neper forume ndodh qe gjithsecili te shikoj "egon" e vete dhe me ty kete kujtova se po beje .

Une thashe qe ky shoku qe kerkon libra ben mire para se ta blej nje liber ta pyesi se si mund dhe kush liber mund ti mbaroj pune dhe ta blej se gjynaf dhe ai qe e ka botu do me i dhane me ngrene buke femijeve .
Po te jet profesor i huaj FUTJA PIRAT SE  SKA GJE AHAHHAHAH

----------


## valdetshala

> Valdet ska gje vella , spo kerkoj qe ti te prekesh kaq shume por gjithsesi neper forume ndodh qe gjithsecili te shikoj "egon" e vete dhe me ty kete kujtova se po beje .
> 
> Une thashe qe ky shoku qe kerkon libra ben mire para se ta blej nje liber ta pyesi se si mund dhe kush liber mund ti mbaroj pune dhe ta blej se gjynaf dhe ai qe e ka botu do me i dhane me ngrene buke femijeve .
> Po te jet profesor i huaj FUTJA PIRAT SE  SKA GJE AHAHHAHAH


ashtu eshte pajtohem me ty por une kam menduar se ti po thua ne postimin tend se aty jane linqet ku mund te shkarkon librin....ketu ka qene mosmarreveshja,  sepse gjate leximit te nje libri te tioj kam pyetur edhe une profesor agni diken por kurre nuk me ka kthyer pergjigjen qe 4 vite...skane kohe te mjeret......hahahah pershendetje

----------


## che_guevara86

Mos ka pasur pak pune me sekretaren prandaj ste ka kthyer pergjigje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sarandioti_

> Disa libra i kam ne pc, do ti bej upload dhe do te jap link ne mp. Jane te bere me skaner, dhe nuk jane cilesi shum e mire, po mendoje se do te ndihmojne, ke mundesi ti lexosh te pakten. Asnjeher nuk me ka pelqyer menyra e formulimit qe kane bere petagoget shqiptare te librave per informatiken, kane shum mangesi ne perkthimin e fjaleve baze te gjuheve te ndryshme.




Nese i ke bere ato librat upload e nese ke kohe dhe mundesi mi dergo edhe mua.

----------


## che_guevara86

tani o jepja te gjithve ose asnjeri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valdetshala

> tani o jepja te gjithve ose asnjeri


I bashkangjitem Postimit tend !!!!!  All 4 1 & 1 4 All.......

----------

